# Blackjack



## blackjack94 (Jan 30, 2010)

Name: Blackjack
Age: I dunno, lets make him like 20 something...
Sex: Male
Species: Hyena
Height: 5'
Weight: 112

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: white fur with black spots, ridge, paws, ears and muzzle
- Markings: 
- Eye color: Golden
- Other features: necklace with club (as in the card suit) pendant
Behavior and Personality: Eternally optimistic and happy

Skills: Writing, bowling
Weaknesses: 

Likes: eating, bowling, hockey, Disney movies
Dislikes:

History: Not much, I guess you could say he's a slice of life character? I tried to mirror him after my good qualities, with him being much less aggressive with his mannerisms. He's more mild mannered than I am.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually does not wear clothes, occasionally I'd like to see him in a hockey jersey or a motorcycle jacket.
Picture:

Goal: To make many good friends
Profession: Student?
Personal quote:
Theme song: 
Birthdate:
Star sign: Leo

Favorite food: Meat, chocolate
Favorite drink: Coca-Cola
Favorite location: Disney World
Favorite weather: overcast
Favorite color: red or blue

Least liked food:
Least liked drink:
Least liked location:
Least liked weather: ridiculously bright and sunny

Favorite person:
Least liked person:
Friends:
Relations:
Enemies:
Significant other: A girl friend is in the works, to exactly replicate me. 
Orientation: Straight


----------



## blackjack94 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4535843/
NEW REFFFFFFFF

Old ones here for just...i dunno having more.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3355614
Blackjack ref standing up, looking less toony
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3355587
Headshot, more toony


----------



## Aurag2 (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG I love this character. Very beautiful


----------



## blackjack94 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Syrella (Aug 11, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3355614
> Blackjack ref standing up, looking less toony
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3355587
> Headshot, more toony








Finished with yours. ^_^ I like how the expression came out.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 11, 2010)

every time this thread gets bumped my first thought is that it's about the card game :\


----------



## Solestio (Aug 17, 2010)

21!


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 17, 2010)

insurance is open....... insurance is closed, the house wins


----------



## blackjack94 (Aug 18, 2010)

Solestio........ You silly person.


----------



## Random User (Aug 18, 2010)

Woo! Another Hyena fursona! I haven't seen many.


----------

